# yeah i found a engine



## paulie240 (Feb 4, 2007)

went through asap motor shipped,all 1294.00 to my door 55,000 to 60,000 im so happy i a week ill be on the road to happiness lol :woowoo:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

which engine did you pick up?


----------



## paulie240 (Feb 4, 2007)

ka24de man its the motor i want to do first , turbo it later when im rich lol i want to do the skyline conversion


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you paid over $1200 for a KA? you can pick them up for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

ASAP Motor s in Huston is a huge rip off... See links

Rip Off Report:ASAP Motors and Parts Systems - Asapmotors.com ripoff High Quality European and Japanese Lied too about shipping delays bad motor replacement motor and 1 year warranty CHEATS CHEATS CHEATS Houston Texas


www.ripoffreport.com/view.asp?id=218543

Hope all turns out ok for you. Found this yesterday when I was looking for a spare motor


----------



## paulie240 (Feb 4, 2007)

yeah but i did not order a jdm motor , i bought the 6month warrenty i had no choice i have limited funds and limited time to have it done by.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since ASAP is a ripoff company, their so called 6 month warranty is also probably shady. $1294 for a junk yard KA24DE is highway robbery! They tell you the motor has 55k to 60k miles on it, so what year was the motor; they probably don't know anything about the motor. Just picked it out of a junk yard.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

paulie let us know how it turns out....I really hope for your part it turns out OK.


----------



## paulie240 (Feb 4, 2007)

i wrote then asking them more intricate questions, what i was exactly quoted , that i had 5 witnesses. so well see what they write back ,ill be calling them tomorrow , and gave them my number to (i hope it works out 2 )


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Dude, I've picked up KA's for $50 in running condition. and I almost had 10 for $100 (all ten for $100!)...all running.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, he should've researched before just going and buying a motor. he wouldn't be so butt hurt if he did lol.


----------



## paulie240 (Feb 4, 2007)

240luvr said:


> Dude, I've picked up KA's for $50 in running condition. and I almost had 10 for $100 (all ten for $100!)...all running.


 actually im not but hurt at all do you have warranty with those 100.00 motors and do you have a low mile motor garentee . probably not so i dont care how many running motors you have running doesnt mean there good motors and will last very long at all so i guess your really good at switching motors your probably a pro after all those motors you have to find !!!
see now when i get this motor i will be checking the the low end i have a friend whos delt alot with rebuilding motors of all types and is going to help me determine if the bearing are bad or not before motor even gets within 500 foot of the car and if it is bad its going back its so y dont you rebuild all those motors and sell them if the deal is for real if you rebuilt those motors you could sell them for 1200.00 each easy i found a rebuilt one for 2700.00 through oreilly's so why dont you buy them and make some real money for your car cuase if storage is an issue then spend 40 dollars and get a storage unit or turn around and sell them running motors for 500.00 each because sopossed dumba$$ like me would pay that for one even to rebuild :loser:


----------



## paulie240 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> yeah, he should've researched before just going and buying a motor. he wouldn't be so butt hurt if he did lol.


i get 5000.00 a year back in income taxes how about you .. we paid bills with 3000.00 of it and we have 4 tvs,2 computers ,xbox 360,nitendo wii ,ps2 ..all with a nice collection of games oh yeah and the 93 paseo,91 240sx so im not but hurt so dont bad mouth me cause i dont want to buy a just running motor i try to be nice and courtious to every one but if you lay into me ill jump right back P.S I BOUGHT MY 240 FOR 250 DOLARS JUST WITH BLOWN MOTOR CLEAN TITLE ,IVE SEEN THEM GO FOR WELL OEVER 1000.00 WITH A SALVAGE TITLE ON EBAY


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Bro, we're not straight up flaming you, thanks for jumping on the defense though...it was really worth it. All we're saying is that $1200 seems to be a little high for a KA...even a rebuilt one. Look at it this way.... I pick up a $50 motor...then I rebuild it to *MY *specs...not factory...to the specs *I* want. And...I spend about the same you did...and do I need a 100mile guarantee...no...because I'm not that worried about it...cause if I built it, I'm confident enough in my own work.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

240luvr said:


> Bro, we're not straight up flaming you, thanks for jumping on the defense though...it was really worth it. All we're saying is that $1200 seems to be a little high for a KA...even a rebuilt one. Look at it this way.... I pick up a $50 motor...then I rebuild it to *MY *specs...not factory...to the specs *I* want. And...I spend about the same you did...and do I need a 100mile guarantee...no...because I'm not that worried about it...cause if I built it, I'm confident enough in my own work.


amen to that bud.


----------



## paulie240 (Feb 4, 2007)

240luvr said:


> Bro, we're not straight up flaming you, thanks for jumping on the defense though...it was really worth it. All we're saying is that $1200 seems to be a little high for a KA...even a rebuilt one. Look at it this way.... I pick up a $50 motor...then I rebuild it to *MY *specs...not factory...to the specs *I* want. And...I spend about the same you did...and do I need a 100mile guarantee...no...because I'm not that worried about it...cause if I built it, I'm confident enough in my own work.


ok then you send me to a site i can do this all my self and give it power cause i did not think it would be that cheap to rebuild the motor stock second this is my second motor change in my life i did not grow up around i just picked up on what i could learn . ive been in the seen for 4 years dealing mostly with toyotas . i would love to build this up first off i thought about it but never really looked into it and im in missouri we call a local junk yard they wanted 500.00 for a motor with 168,000 miles on it and the old motor to if i lived where you do or in cali or in florida i could drive 3 blocks from my house and get hooked up see thats my problem i live in poduck bible belt missery springfield mo where 250,000 people live thats it we dont have all the junk yards you do or i would have done picked one up ps i just looked at 1 site pistons 384.00 rods for pistons 300-400 dollars now thats just those 2 parts Engine Bottom End : FRSport.com - Aftermarket performance & OEM Parts


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i'm [] that close to locking this thread. keep it on topic. paulie, no one was asking how much money you get back, or what you spend it on. they were just saying that 1200 dollars is a LOT for just a motor. i swear to you guys, if this turns into a flame fest, it's getting locked, and i'll let higher up mods decide consequences. this IS your warning.


----------



## paulie240 (Feb 4, 2007)

Dustin said:


> i'm [] that close to locking this thread. keep it on topic. paulie, no one was asking how much money you get back, or what you spend it on. they were just saying that 1200 dollars is a LOT for just a motor. i swear to you guys, if this turns into a flame fest, it's getting locked, and i'll let higher up mods decide consequences. this IS your warning.


dont worry about it dustin im no longer going to post take me off this forum your right were acting like a bunch of kids so ill stop being a part of this forum good luck to you all on your cars


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry if it seemed that way Dustin, the following post is simply an information post on prices of a rebuild...factory rebuild...not flaming in any way, shape, or form.

This kit Contains complete gasket set, set of pistons and rings, main bearings, rod bearings, thrust washers, balance shaft bearings (if applicable), and a set of expansion plugs, complete timing kit, oil pump, and water pump.

all for $639+shipping. From... Import Performance Parts - Import Performance Engine & Racing Parts I've used these guys before, real nice to work with.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

240luvr said:


> Sorry if it seemed that way Dustin, the following post is simply an information post on prices of a rebuild...factory rebuild...not flaming in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> This kit Contains complete gasket set, set of pistons and rings, main bearings, rod bearings, thrust washers, balance shaft bearings (if applicable), and a set of expansion plugs, complete timing kit, oil pump, and water pump.
> 
> all for $639+shipping. From... Import Performance Parts - Import Performance Engine & Racing Parts I've used these guys before, real nice to work with.


that would have been a link to post before it turned into a huge shit storm.


----------

